# Suche Drucker Treiber Canon Pixma ip3000 für Linux



## Michiseba (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Druckertreiber für Suse Linux 10.0. Es geht um einen Drucker von Canon und zwar den Pixma ip3000. Wo bekommt man den her?
Danke

Michiseba


----------



## BSA (17. November 2006)

Wer suchet der findet würde ich sagen:

http://www.linux-web.de/archive/10694/thread.html


----------

